# some romanization/transcriptions



## crises

Hi!! 

I know the meaning of some Korean words but I would like to know their transcription into Roman alphabet (Hanja transcription is written in brackets).

- 영주 [領主]
- 비술사 [秘術師]
- 비요 [秘妖]

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## crises

I need the following one as well.

- 암행어사 [暗行御史]

Any Korean user? Thank you in advance!


----------



## crises

Here's the last word one I need to know how to write in Roman alphabet:

- 련희 (蓮姫)

Is there any website where I can input a Korean word and get it romanised? I have found a very useful Korean Hanja dictionary online but there is no romanization of each symbol.


----------



## VirtuousV

This is a very late reply, but I hope if this can help you a little. Seeing this and your other question thread, I suppose you read Clamp's "신 춘향전(新春香傳)," a manga by Japanese artists. It was very interesting that they created a colorful story with a completely new viewpoint based on a classic Korean tale.

Anyway, here are the answers:
영주: Yeongju
비술사: Bisulsa
비요: Biyo
암행어사: Amhaengeosa (if you feel this is too long, write as Amhaeng-eosa instead)
연희: Yeonheui

Note that 蓮姫's pronunciation and writing are changed from 련희 (Ryeonheui) to 연희 (Yeonheui) in South Korean, since no R/L sound may be placed at the beginning of a word. This rule does not extend to borrowed words other than ancient Chinese origin though, so it is 라디오 (Radio), not 나디오 (Nadio) or 아디오 (Adio). Also, North Koreans discarded this rule, so everybody with the family name Lee is written and pronounced as 리XX (Ri-XX, or XX Lee) rather than 이XX (I-XX, or XX Yi, but they are usually romanized as "XX Lee" in South Korea too).


----------

